# Blue River Strainer



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Somebody put this big tree at the first split right after Hammer's Bridge put-in. It seems passable now, but flows should come up soon. Hopefully we can get it chopped up before it ends up in a bad spot. 199 CFS today when I took these pics.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

That thing is UGLY


----------



## grasscloud (May 8, 2017)

Somebody put this tree there?

Pretty sure this was left over last summer.

It would be tough for somebody to strategically place it there, unless it was a god, or aliens


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea, I learned from some colleagues that it showed up at the end of last season. I didn't close the Blue last year, so my bad. 

I wasn't trying to troll you, but I did. Oops. Poor attempt at humor I suppose!

Wanted to get the rookies out there and cut it up yesterday, snow got us though. Hopefully we can get to it before it becomes a bigger problem.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

All strainers on main line are clear! Took the rookies in there today with some ropes, pulleys, and saws. Wedged across currents. 

Hacked up the pictured one. Many large chunks river left of 1st strainer, all that is left is the root ball with stump, it is passable on both sides.

Downstream there is a strainer on a left line around an island that nobody goes on purpose, it is visible very far upstream.

At the triple split above the kayaker's eddy, below the private bridge, there is a passage wide strainer on the right line, which is very not standard. Follow the current between the bridges. 

Below Blue River Campground before the Canyon, there are two strainers river left. We hacked off small pieces and sent them to GMR. Plenty of warning for them and passage is right. 

The rapids are clear, and rather fun at 377 with light loads in a 12' boat!


----------

